# What software version has the brake fix?



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

I read the report that a software update fixed the brake problem and that Consumer Reports is now happy with the car. So what version has this fix?

Thanks.


----------



## UTexas98 (Aug 1, 2017)

I believe it's 2018.18.13. I got it last Friday.



Bob Hinden said:


> I read the report that a software update fixed the brake problem and that Consumer Reports is now happy with the car. So what version has this fix?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't think we've heard anything from an official source, but 2018.18.13 appeared to go out widely at about the expected timeframe, so we feel pretty confident that this is the version with the brake calibration fix.


----------



## htrajan (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm on 2018.18.13 but it said nothing in the release notes about a braking fix..?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

htrajan said:


> I'm on 2018.18.13 but it said nothing in the release notes about a braking fix..?


I'm 99.9% sure this is it as @garsh said.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I also had the impression the ABS brake issue CR was seeing was not something every car out there had an issue with, but a bug that impacted 'some' cars. So not sure they would mention it in the release notes


----------



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> I also had the impression the ABS brake issue CR was seeing was not something every car out there had an issue with, but a bug that impacted 'some' cars. So not sure they would mention it in the release notes


I would have hoped that given all of the press Tesla got over this issue, they would be more specific about which version has the fix in it. As an owner, I would like to know for sure.


----------



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

My read is this - it was an issue with repeatability in testing repeated emergency stopping. This is hopefully not something many people will actually encounter; regular old day to day braking shouldn't feel any changes as the tweaks were to the ABS system behavior.

I also believe that though this is a fix, it's not so much a visible user feature and given the speedy push, release notes could easily be left alone..


----------



## John in Cincy (Apr 14, 2018)

My thinking also.


----------

